# Medical Insurance



## allit (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
I am trying to prepare myself for salary negotiations and am wondering what the approximate cost is for medical insurance. We are a family of four and would be after a mid range insurance covering hospital and extras eg. dental, optical.
I realise cost of insurance varys greatly but some idea would b helpfull.


Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

allit said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to prepare myself for salary negotiations and am wondering what the approximate cost is for medical insurance. We are a family of four and would be after a mid range insurance covering hospital and extras eg. dental, optical.
> I realise cost of insurance varys greatly but some idea would b helpfull.
> 
> ...



It will depend on your exact ages and the area of cover. I deal with these plans, but I really can't tell you without more info. Once you have made 5 posts, you can PM me for more info.

-


----------



## allit (Jun 12, 2009)

OK thanks, I'm 32, hubby 31 and kids 4 & 2. We are considering having another baby while we are in Dubai, what is the maternity care like there?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

allit said:


> OK thanks, I'm 32, hubby 31 and kids 4 & 2. We are considering having another baby while we are in Dubai, what is the maternity care like there?


Check Daman Insurance ,. you will find the base rates from their website. Thanks


----------



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

allit said:


> OK thanks, I'm 32, hubby 31 and kids 4 & 2. We are considering having another baby while we are in Dubai, what is the maternity care like there?


Hi,
Its difficult to say how much would it cost without any medical history.
Usually the employees of a company are covered under Group Medical package except for dental & optical everything is covered.

But if you go for Individual medical insurance, the premium should be around AED 3,000 for adults each and AED 2,000 each for kids per year. The amount is approximate and will vary after the insurance company examines your BMI reports & Medical history. This cover will not include dental & optical but maternity cover is included upto AED 8,000 at even more higher premium.


----------



## allit (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks that gives me something to work with and Sumair I'll have a look at the website. Not sure what sort of package will be offered at this stage so trying to be prepaired for anything! 
Fingers crossed we will be there next year! 
Thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cubex said:


> Hi,
> Its difficult to say how much would it cost without any medical history.
> Usually the employees of a company are covered under Group Medical package except for dental & optical everything is covered.
> 
> But if you go for Individual medical insurance, the premium should be around AED 3,000 for adults each and AED 2,000 each for kids per year. The amount is approximate and will vary after the insurance company examines your BMI reports & Medical history. This cover will not include dental & optical but maternity cover is included upto AED 8,000 at even more higher premium.


Sorry, but that is incorrect. For private cover companies do not ask for details of your medical history, but plans are set up on what is called a 'moratorium basis' where any conditions in the last two years are not covered. You are only asked for cliams histoy od you have existing cover and want to apply for continous cover. 

Company schemes do not ask for medical history either and most, assuming they are large enough and the employer requests it, are set up as medical history disregarded. The cover offered by employer-sponsored schemes varies widely, depending on what the employer is willing to pay for. By no means do all employers offer medical insurance.

Only the more comprehensive plans include dental cover and it certainly isn't standard.

Daman is the Abu Dhabi goverment insurer.

The cost quoted for maternity cover vary depending on the woman's age and the level of co-insurance.

Different rules apply for Abu Dhabi (or anyone on an Abu Dhabi visa) as employer are obligated to provide medical insurance on specified basis.


Allit - please send me a PM and I can let you have some proper information relevant to your situation.

-


----------



## allit (Jun 12, 2009)

OK, Elphaba will PM u tomorrow.
Cheers


----------

